# Smell not coming frm anus



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I have noticed that most of people here suffer from smell comming frm anus.

But it is different with me, the smell doesnt leak from anus, but just comes out frm the left side of my stummy, from my stomach area...

I'm sure there must be something wrong with my stomach or pancreas...

Also whenever im sitting next to two persons, only the guy on the left side of me can smell it, so its not extreme and doesnt fill up the room..; still it is very embarrassing because the guys sitting on left side can smell it very well.

I also noticed that the smell gets worse whenever I eat fatty foods, it just has to reach my stomach and u can smell the odor going to its peak

plzz is there anyone with the same problem here? anyone who suffers from the odor only from left side??????????????

I can find alot of topics about anal leakage of gas, but really can't find anywhere anyone suffering frm the same problem I have

im sorry for bad english but plz plz help me... I have planned to sucide if I don't find any solution within 2 months...

I have had alot of endoscopies

blood tests

stool test,

seen specialist doctors, they all think im psycho

PLZZ PLZZ HELP ME OUT OF THIS IM DYING EVERYDAY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

are you currently on a low fodmap diet?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i used to work in Mol by the way, I know where's the best shop in Nederland to get the best probiotic. I used it for 6 months.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

westr said:


> are you currently on a low fodmap diet?


no I'm not..

But I'm avoiding sugar and fatty foods as many as I can... lets say I reduced the use of it with 95 %


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

westr said:


> i used to work in Mol by the way, I know where's the best shop in Nederland to get the best probiotic. I used it for 6 months.


wow thats amazing, can you plz tell me which shop u bought ur probiotics? because the ones I use don't realy help...


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

westr said:


> are you currently on a low fodmap diet?


it is really difficult to strict on one particullar diet if you don't know whats wrong with you...

doctors can't find out whats wrong with me

im currently eating raw ginger , bcz someone here said it worked for him, but at the same time u cant take ginger if ur on the fodmap diet...


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

you want this

http://www.detuinen.nl/spijsvertering/probiotica/metagenics-probactical-plus.html

from here

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=belgium&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47c17d64edf39797:0x47ebf2b439e60ff2,Belgium&gl=uk&ei=mEijUq7zBdOA7QbHtICQCQ&ved=0CKwBELYD

what i suggest is having 1 at breakfast and one at night time, have some apple cider vinegar before eating anything. for breakfast just have tinned mackeral on rice cakes, same for lunch, then have something like brown rice, chicken breast or haddock, red pepper, aubergine...stuff like that for dinner. Do that for 2 months, and at the same time try and get a pelvic floor mri from the doctor just in case there is a physical problem causing the bowels to be open.


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

hi missjay, thanks for your response,

I wanted to ask you , are you still healthy?

I'm wanting to do such a diet, but its realy difficult for me beacause I live with my parents and I have to eat what my mother cooks... they don't believe im suffering frm this and they're not taking it seriously because they don't smell anything frm me, and my doctor says im fine.

but I still try to avoid sugar and tea as much as I can, but however I have to eat grains and bread everyday

can u tell me how many capsules of L glutamine u took?



missjay said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------



## Dude with leaky gas (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey i got a question for you guys.

Can you smell yourself when this happens? and if you can smell yourself, does this happen when you are sitting down on your butt or does sitting not make a difference?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i can smell it, and it definitely is worse when sitting. i also get coccyx/sacrum pain which is worse when sitting awkwardly. when i started sitting properly things got a lot better.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I have this only when I sit down



Dude with leaky gas said:


> Hey i got a question for you guys.
> 
> Can you smell yourself when this happens? and if you can smell yourself, does this happen when you are sitting down on your butt or does sitting not make a difference?


----------

